# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  separer paroles de la musique

## smartmay

Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai une chanson de Vox Angeli et j'ai besoin de la musique uniquement, qui peut m'aider? je n'ai aucune connaissance informatique ::oops::

----------


## Tommy31

C'est dlicat. Cela dpend dont a t enregistre la voix (son placement dans l'espace stro, les effets appliqus).

Le classique c'est de soustraire le canal droit du gauche pour supprimer la voix (en fait inverser un des cannaux). Sinon, travailler avec des filtres slecteurs, mais c'est chaud. 

En gnral tu altres toujours le mix final.

Essaye Audacity.

----------

